# Draft Prospects?



## socco

Well, the season isn't looking so great, time to look at the draft perhaps. Any players you guys have your eye on that would fit with the Wolves. If we're in the top 10 we keep our 1st rounder. We also have Philly's 2nd rounder, but not our own.


----------



## Mateo

i don't watch ncaa basketball expect for some in the tournament so my opinion doesn't mean much. my pipedream is that we luck out and get the first pick and have a frontcourt of Garnett/Oden. But assuming we're in the 9/10 territory, i'd probably go with Al Thornton because i think we need a big time scorer.


----------



## Avalanche

could fill a gap in this squad if we (hopefully) keep this pick.
could get a center in hawes,hibbert, thabeet... or get a true SF in jeff green, thornton, young etc.
obviously the dream is for oden, durant or to a lesser extent wright.


----------



## Mateo

I'm sort of nervous about these centers though. I haven't seen them a lot, but what I have seen makes me sort of nervous.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I'm sort of nervous about these centers though. I haven't seen them a lot, but what I have seen makes me sort of nervous.


yeah there doesnt seem to be a cant miss prospect out of them (outside of oden of course) , but some of them have great size... over 7 foot, and they would be very handy to back up behind blount.


----------



## Mateo

True, but you and I both know that this team needs more than a backup center if we're ever getting out of mediocrity. That's why I want to take someone who at least has a possibility of being a star player. I'd rather use a second round pick (do we have one?) to try and get a backup center, like how we found Smith this last year.


----------



## hobojoe

Mateo said:


> i don't watch ncaa basketball expect for some in the tournament so my opinion doesn't mean much. my pipedream is that we luck out and get the first pick and have a frontcourt of Garnett/Oden. But assuming we're in the 9/10 territory, i'd probably go with Al Thornton because i think we need a big time scorer.


Thornton would be a nice fit on Minnesota in my opinion. He's not the player Durant is nor does he have the potential, but I honestly think he's a better fit for the Wolves as currently constructed. If Garnett's leaving that obviously changes everything. Jeff Green is not a good fit at all, he's too passive to come in and make the sort of impact Minnesota will be looking for on the offensive end next year. Thornton can come in right away and provide an instant impact on the offensive end because of his explosive first step and refined midrange game to go with improved range. His range allows him to shed the tweener label and be a legit SF in the NBA, while still giving opposing teams matchup problems because of his post up ability. His only real weaknesses are that he has poor defensive instincts which get him in trouble sometimes when he gambles and costs the team, or gets in foul trouble. His athleticism allows him to still be a pretty good defender, but it's something he can work on. Offensively, as a scorer he's extremely versatile, skilled, and incredibly athletic. He's a willing passer and fits in well with an offense (not a black hole) but he's not a good passer. He doesn't have terribly good vision and usually just makes the obvious pass. As a playmaker, he really can only make plays for himself.


----------



## Mateo

Well, his passing is really bad though, less than 1 assist per game. Remarkably bad, really. Still, we're not in a position where we can expect perfection.


----------



## rainman

Mateo said:


> True, but you and I both know that this team needs more than a backup center if we're ever getting out of mediocrity. That's why I want to take someone who at least has a possibility of being a star player. I'd rather use a second round pick (do we have one?) to try and get a backup center, like how we found Smith this last year.


First off those 3(Hawes, Hibbert and Thabeet)probably arent coming out and second the first two arent backups.


----------



## socco

I like Jeff Green ALOT as a player, I gotta agree with hobojoe though, not sure if he'd be the best fit here, especially where we'll be picking. I like Thorton but I'm not sure this team needs more scorers who are liabilities defensivly. We got a half dozen of them already.


----------



## the main event

i'm offically out of fales hopes that we can scratch our way into the 8th seed....

and being 3rd worst in the west and some' like 8th or 9th worst for the league looks promising for a top 10 draft pick.

hopefully we'll do a very good thing with that pick and get ourselves a big, talented and capable as of now that will grow alongside foye,mccants and smith....
i'm guessing it will turn out as a pipe dream and that one of those youngsters will somehow find himself out of this team and that will be a shame...

anyway...i'm devloping optimisem for the next season...it couldn't get worse and it looke like we're heading toward a new and refreshing era...hopefully(again) without mcfaile and under a great coach(weather wittman turn out to be one or not) and sadly so,seems like,without KG ): (THAT UNLESS MCFAILE WILL SAVE HIS SORRY HAS AND WILL GET US THE CELTICS UNHAPPY STAR PIERCE TO CONQUER THE WEST ALONGSIDE HIM!:worthy: )...


Anyhow, there will be sparks...


----------



## Mateo

rainman said:


> First off those 3(Hawes, Hibbert and Thabeet)probably arent coming out and second the first two arent backups.


I hope you're right, if we happen to take one.


----------



## sheefo13

I would love Corey Brewer or Rush on this team. But outside of the top two picks, for this team I would go with Horford or hibbert. I have always been a fan of Rudy Fernandez but he will likey be a late 1st rounder. Then would could hopefully get Fazekas or Tucker with our early 2nd rounder. Or we could go international. It is no doubt that if we can be in the top 8 in this draft we can likely get a good big guy. Otherwise, I would love for us to take Corey Brewer if we dont go big.


----------



## Mateo

Our second round pick goes to Golden State. We do have a second round pick though, it is 76ers. Which is good, because it should be pretty high.

We're in a position where we need 2 productive players.


----------



## moss_is_1

As Sheefo was saying, Corey Brewer would be a nice pick. He's unslefish and a great defender and a pretty good athlete. Rush I like more but that is probably because I watch him more as a KU fan in Nebraska. Rush is one of the best defenders in the nation, he constantly was shutting people down, Julian Wright couldn't handle Durant in the Big 12 championship in the first half and while Rush guarded him in the 2nd half he struggled. Rush is a decent passer and he has a a good shot all the way out to the 3, I don't know if he will declare though and if he does he may be just like his brothers...


----------



## Avalanche

....... anyone else think we are actually tanking now?
big difference between us and the 8th seed, whereas the the teams in the 3-10 draft pick range all have very similar records


----------



## Zuca

Speaking on tanking:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45418/20070331/durant_leaving_door_open_to_texas_return/


----------



## Avalanche

Zuca said:


> Speaking on tanking:
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45418/20070331/durant_leaving_door_open_to_texas_return/


Top 2 pick is really Dream land for us, unlikely that Durant being there or not is going to affect us much at all.
(unless of course we do get the number 2 pick, and then for the love of god he better come out lol)

just for the record i still think he'll go to the draft though


----------



## rainman

sheefo13 said:


> I would love Corey Brewer or Rush on this team. But outside of the top two picks, for this team I would go with Horford or hibbert. I have always been a fan of Rudy Fernandez but he will likey be a late 1st rounder. Then would could hopefully get Fazekas or Tucker with our early 2nd rounder. Or we could go international. It is no doubt that if we can be in the top 8 in this draft we can likely get a good big guy. Otherwise, I would love for us to take Corey Brewer if we dont go big.


If you're picking in that 10-13 area you really are in no mans land, i think a few guys that could be in that area that would be good value would be;
Jeff Green
Tiago Splitter
Thaddeus Young
Marcus Williams


----------



## socco

Avalanche said:


> ....... anyone else think we are actually tanking now?
> big difference between us and the 8th seed, whereas the the teams in the 3-10 draft pick range all have very similar records


No, not at all. We just suck. It's not like we've been playing guys different amounts of mintues, or anything like that. We're just playing bad, which is what bad teams do.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> No, not at all. We just suck. It's not like we've been playing guys different amounts of mintues, or anything like that. We're just playing bad, which is what bad teams do.


and then Ricky Davis busts out what is argueably his best performance of the season, when really winning the odd game is pointless now.
we should be giving the young guys big minutes towards the end of the season IMO, speed the learning curve up now that theres not much else to play for until next season.

lot of good prospects in this draft, would we keep them and make the team even younger though while KG is still here?


----------



## Avalanche

Just after looking over things again, i think the guy i want is Hibbert (if we keep the pick) , he seems to be very strong and post orientated, pretty solid on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Mateo

i really have no opinion on the matter since i've barely seen the college players play. I just want someone who can have an immediate, and big, impact. Someone capable of starting. Not another Foye.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> i really have no opinion on the matter since i've barely seen the college players play. I just want someone who can have an immediate, and big, impact. Someone capable of starting. Not another Foye.


basically the higher we get in this draft the more likely we are to have an immediate impact player, now before you say "duh" lol, remember that a lot of years players have gone very high based on potential and not necissarily impact, the first 1-6 or 7 guys in this draft are all going to impact their team immediately in my opinion, so again we just pray for the highest pick possible.

if we got durant i think id pass out lol


----------



## Avalanche

remember also that if we're trying to improve this team and keep KG a top 10 pick in this loaded draft could be very valuable to some teams.


----------



## JuX

I still think Durant will stay in Texas for one more year, if he don't, then I'll be quite surprised.

The Gator Fab Four juniors will declare for the NBA Draft. I like Al Horford the best, but we already have one in Craig Smith, but maybe a little more size would be nice.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I still think Durant will stay in Texas for one more year, if he don't, then I'll be quite surprised.
> 
> The Gator Fab Four juniors will declare for the NBA Draft. I like Al Horford the best, but we already have one in Craig Smith, but maybe a little more size would be nice.


i just cant see durant staying, cant wait to see him in the league either way


----------



## JuX

I'm in Austin and I haven't heard any speculation about him leaving Texas... not yet...


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> I'm in Austin and I haven't heard any speculation about him leaving Texas... not yet...


I heard he's going to announce sometime this week that he's leaving.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> I heard he's going to announce sometime this week that he's leaving.


i saw a link saying the same, not sure how reliable it was cause i cant find it now.
will be a huge call either way


----------



## JuX

There ya go. An official announcement has been made.


----------



## Avalanche

top 2 pick in this draft could save this franchise, obviously every other team wants it too, but i can dream cant i


----------



## socco

That's really all we can do at this point, dream.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Roy Hibbert and Mike Conley Jr. are the two I would love to see on the wolves the most. I don't believe either of them are too much of a pipe-dream either.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Roy Hibbert and Mike Conley Jr. are the two I would love to see on the wolves the most. I don't believe either of them are too much of a pipe-dream either.


I definately like Hibbert if we get our pick, i also think Jeff Green would bea good addition to the 3 spot if we cant get a good center


----------



## socco

XMATTHEWX said:


> Roy Hibbert and Mike Conley Jr. are the two I would love to see on the wolves the most. I don't believe either of them are too much of a pipe-dream either.


I'm not too high on Conley. We spent our 1st round pick and MLE on PG's last year. Sure neither of them have been that impressive, but there are alot of other needs and we've already invested alot at that position.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Hibbert it is then!


----------



## kamego

Hibbert would be a good pickup for the Wolves. Would take a bit of pressure off of KG in the post area and the guy has a large amount of upside.


----------



## Mateo

i don't like him. his numbers didn't improve much in his 3 years in college, his minutes just increased. blocking is the only thing he seems to have gotten better at. i don't believe a good month justifies catapulting a player. besides, unless he has star potential it's not going to help us much. our team is not good enough, we need a big time player. not a backup center.


----------



## kamego

Mateo said:


> i don't like him. his numbers didn't improve much in his 3 years in college, his minutes just increased. blocking is the only thing he seems to have gotten better at. i don't believe a good month justifies catapulting a player. besides, unless he has star potential it's not going to help us much. our team is not good enough, we need a big time player. not a backup center.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=585



> Hibbert was a game-changing force once again, providing not only the shot blocking presence you would expect from a player of his size, but also doing an excellent job of manning up on Oden. Hibbert didn't overextend himself in attempting to block his shots, but rather played solid positional defense and limited the easy looks of his formidable opponent. He did do a good job as a weak-side shot-blocker, swatting one Oden dunk attempt and altering numerous other Buckeye attempts in the lane.
> 
> On the offensive end, we got to see just how dramatic the improvement has been over the past year. Hibbert displayed a bit of everything, whether it was the sweeping traditional hook early on, an emphatic spin move conversion on Oden midway through the second half, the 20 foot jumper, or the jump hook that kept Georgetown within striking distance as Ohio State was starting to pull away in the closing minutes. Hibbert did a great job of cutting to the basket early in the game and his teammates did a phenomenal job of finding him as he flashed to holes in the defense. This added several emphatic dunks to Hibbert's point total. It must be said once again that as slow and lumbering as he looks running up and down the court, Hibbert is surprisingly agile on the low block.


Gasol will be a backup center, Hibbert is a starter from day 1.


----------



## Avalanche

Hibbert will stay near the basket, which is exactly what we need.
we dont need him to be a star on offense, just able to get put backs and easy looks when they are presented. 
We need a center who will stay near the basket, block some shots and allow Garnett to take some risks going for blocks, steals etc..
He has great size and hopefully will be a big time rebounder in the NBA.
hes my pick for the wolves if all falls in to place, but god only knows what mchale would be looking at.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> i don't like him. his numbers didn't improve much in his 3 years in college, his minutes just increased. blocking is the only thing he seems to have gotten better at. i don't believe a good month justifies catapulting a player. besides, unless he has star potential it's not going to help us much. our team is not good enough, we need a big time player. not a backup center.


So what would your pick for the wolves be? (outside of oden/durant/Wright)


----------



## Mateo

Avalanche said:


> So what would your pick for the wolves be? (outside of oden/durant/Wright)


i don't know much about these players so i'd probably trade it. I do know that we need more than a decent player. We need a guy who will eventually give us close to 20 a night. If we're in the 5-10 range I wouldn't mind trading the pick in a sign-trade for Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> i don't know much about these players so i'd probably trade it. I do know that we need more than a decent player. We need a guy who will eventually give us close to 20 a night. If we're in the 5-10 range I wouldn't mind trading the pick in a sign-trade for Rashard Lewis.


true.. personally outside of Oden/Durant/Wright and maybe hibbert i cant see someone from this draft really helping us compete while Kg is in his prime.
Lewis would be great really, fills the need for a starter at the 3 and then sign a back up center with the MLE, or maybe even trade for etan thomas.

Blount/Thomas
KG/Smith
Lewis/Hassel
Davis/Mccants
James/Foye

solid line up

-EDIT- not sure how we get lewis contract wise though, so line up might not quite be this good


----------



## Avalanche

Jeff Green could be interesting here aswell IMO


----------



## socco

Avalanche said:


> Jeff Green could be interesting here aswell IMO


I like Green too. But if we were to go for a SF I'd much rather have Brewer. I guess it all depends on who is available when we pick.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> I like Green too. But if we were to go for a SF I'd much rather have Brewer. I guess it all depends on who is available when we pick.


True, im not sure that either Green or Brewer will be good enough, quick enough while Garnett is here though, if we cant land one of the big 3 in this draft then a trade should definately be looked at.


----------



## BEEZ

Juxtaposed said:


> I still think Durant will stay in Texas for one more year, if he don't, then I'll be quite surprised.
> 
> The Gator Fab Four juniors will declare for the NBA Draft. I like Al Horford the best, but we already have one in Craig Smith, but maybe a little more size would be nice.


You think Horford and Craig Smith are comparable


----------



## Avalanche

BEEZ said:


> You think Horford and Craig Smith are comparable


as far as what their role on this team in particular would be then yes, obviously if Garnett wasnt here things would be a bit different.

any rookie that isnt a 3 or a true 5 wont get much PT here, guards are stacked and Garnett plays huge minutes


----------



## the main event

Have you considered this prospect?











:biggrin:


----------



## socco

Eh, I heard he was decent. Guess I could go for that.


----------



## Avalanche

Durant here is a dream.... ive been following him and been hyped about him the same way i was with garnett, even more so now im a bit older and able to follow college.

cant wait to see him in the league regardless of who its for, but sure hopefully its us :biggrin: lol


----------



## sheefo13

With .95% chance of winning the number one pick on ESPN, I ended up winning it for the wolves once lol! I took pics on my phone. But I think this draft wolves need to go with a big guy if we are picking from 5-9. I mean, there is a chance we could move up quite a bit. I would breferably go with Hibbert, then Horford, Brandan Wright, then maybe Jaokim Noah... I would take a SF like brewer or a guy I really like, Nicholas Batum, before going with Noah.. I would even trade the pick before going with Noah... But if we are picking at 10, I would like go with Batum or Jailian..... All in all I would go with Hibbert. I would assume that he would develop into a good big guy with the help of the not fired mchale.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> With .95% chance of winning the number one pick on ESPN, I ended up winning it for the wolves once lol! I took pics on my phone. But I think this draft wolves need to go with a big guy if we are picking from 5-9. I mean, there is a chance we could move up quite a bit. I would breferably go with Hibbert, then Horford, Brandan Wright, then maybe Jaokim Noah... I would take a SF like brewer or a guy I really like, Nicholas Batum, before going with Noah.. I would even trade the pick before going with Noah... But if we are picking at 10, I would like go with Batum or Jailian..... All in all I would go with Hibbert. I would assume that he would develop into a good big guy with the help of the not fired mchale.


you actually think we'll keep the pick though sheefo? we dont have much else to offer in trades if we're trying to upgrade


----------



## sheefo13

Well they said they would be will to part with the players we have to worse players that will play hard everyday. Unless the pick is worth it, they probably will trade the pick... But if Hibbert, Brewer, wright, weight are there, I think we need to go with the pick. I think the thing that will decide whether or not we are going to keep kg. This draft would mean a lot if we traded kg. It does look we are going to keep him now so I am not really sure whats going to happen now...


----------



## hobojoe

I think Hibbert would be a very good fit in Minnesota, the problem is I think he did too much in the tournament (fortunately for him, unfortunately for Minnesota). I don't seem him still being on the board for the T'Wolves. I think you have to go swingman from where you're at, but I'm not sold on Brewer being the right fit there. I think you should look at Julian Wright if he's available, or look to trade down and select Nick Young from USC or Al Thornton. I'd stay away from Green or especially Thaddeus Young now that he's declared.


----------



## Mateo

I do like Julian Wright as well. I just hope Hoiberg is making the pick this year, because McHale is a proven failure in talent evaluation.


----------



## KG4MVP2

i think the wolves shud pick a big guy or a slasher in this draft we dont need a pg or sg. i believe foye and mccants are a future at those positions. Noah, Brewer, or Hibbert i think are the best choices at where we r gona pick the 7th position most likely anyway. Out of those three i would choose Brewer.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Well they said they would be will to part with the players we have to worse players that will play hard everyday. Unless the pick is worth it, they probably will trade the pick... But if Hibbert, Brewer, wright, weight are there, I think we need to go with the pick. I think the thing that will decide whether or not we are going to keep kg. This draft would mean a lot if we traded kg. It does look we are going to keep him now so I am not really sure whats going to happen now...


well we have to assume with whats been said that the off-season will be done thinking that Garnett is staying, and that wont change until the deadline if it happens at all.
i think unless we can get oden/durant/wright/hibbert the pick isnt going to be worth much to us , as talented as a rookie that we may be able to land odds are it isnt gonna help us win many games


----------



## Mateo

Exactly Avalanche. We don't need another "solid contributor" like McCants, Foye, or Smith. We need someone who is a *major impact player*. If we don't get a top 2 or 3 pick, I'd really like to trade what we do get for an all-star level player if someone's willing.


----------



## JuX

KG4MVP2 said:


> i think the wolves shud pick a big guy or a slasher in this draft we dont need a pg or sg. i believe foye and mccants are a future at those positions. Noah, Brewer, or Hibbert i think are the best choices at where we r gona pick the 7th position most likely anyway. Out of those three i would choose Brewer.


Noah is overrated, IMO. He did not have a great tournament this year. Brewer is good, in my opinion, too. He can be lazy at times, but he's a good offensive part to the team.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Exactly Avalanche. We don't need another "solid contributor" like McCants, Foye, or Smith. We need someone who is a *major impact player*. If we don't get a top 2 or 3 pick, I'd really like to trade what we do get for an all-star level player if someone's willing.


we need a wing scorer who can put in 20 a game, ricky's not consistant enough and foye's not ready. im not sure where its gonna come from but we need another go to guy.
unless we could get AK47 (im not even a fan personally but he might come cheap) without giving up ricky/foye

foye
davis
kiralenko
garnett
blount


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Noah is overrated, IMO. He did not have a great tournament this year. Brewer is good, in my opinion, too. He can be lazy at times, but he's a good offensive part to the team.


i dont really like noah, he wont be an impact player at the nba level, just a solid husle guy, which is definately not what we need.


----------



## JuX

Noah will have a long and hard way to bulk up, he is considerably too small and thin for his position. I don't like what I have seen from him on court this year. Too much intensity but lacking athleticism. I cringe when he shoots a free throw, that is among the most odd shooting forms I've ever seen.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Noah will have a long and hard way to bulk up, he is considerably too small and thin for his position. I don't like what I have seen him on court this year. Too much intensity but lacking athleticism. I cringe when he shoots a free throw, that is among the most odd shooting form I've ever seen.


True, i think he'll hustle for offensive boards and get put backs, play some good D but definately get backed down by stronger guys up front.
i wouldnt take him in the top 10 at all personally


----------



## socco

Agreed on Noah. We don't need another role player, which is all he'll ever be.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> Agreed on Noah. We don't need another role player, which is all he'll ever be.


exactly, we dont need just another "solid" player, his heart is in the game he just really isnt that talented, lots of hustle.
i think outside of a top 2 pick we shoud trade it, could get some good value for a pick as high as ours in this draft.


----------



## JuX

NBAdraft.net has us drafting Brewer right now but it'll update every once and then. It'll be interesting.


----------



## socco

Draftexpress.com has us with Brewer too.


----------



## Avalanche

Brewer would be a solid pick up, but im not sure how he'll go the first few years in the league.


anyone else have a sick feeling that if we get a top 2 pick mchale trades it? lol.

im praying for durant, if not a top 2 pick i would try and trade it for a vet


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> Brewer would be a solid pick up, but im not sure how he'll go the first few years in the league.
> 
> 
> *anyone else have a sick feeling that if we get a top 2 pick mchale trades it? lol.*
> 
> im praying for durant, if not a top 2 pick i would try and trade it for a vet


:drool:


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> :drool:


its a move that has mchale written all over it, but you cant think possibly.... not even he could do that, any GM would be crazy to be trading a top pick this year.

the value of a 3-7 pick could be very high though this season, maybe try and steal ray allen from the (presumably) rebuilding sonics?


----------



## JuX

Looks like Hibbert and Green decided to withdraw themselves from the draft next month:



> Georgetown center Roy Hibbert will return to college for his senior season, The Washington Post reported, citing a source with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Hibbert and teammate Jeff Green were expected to announce their basketball intentions Wednesday afternoon at a news conference. Neither hired an agent when they entered the NBA draft, a move allowing both to retain their college eligibility should they change their minds. Both players have continued attending classes, the Post reported.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2879914


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Looks like Hibbert and Green decided to withdraw themselves from the draft next month:
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2879914


Awful news for the wolves, if we didnt take them they might at least push some of the talent down the draft.

wanna throw something out there... but Yi?


----------



## jericho

Green is staying in the draft (must have a strong indication he'll go lotto), Hibbert is staying in school. 

Yi could go as high as 3, but at this point I could also see him sliding to the 7th pick. Not sure he's really what the 'Wolves need, though.


----------



## Avalanche

jericho said:


> Green is staying in the draft (must have a strong indication he'll go lotto), Hibbert is staying in school.
> 
> Yi could go as high as 3, but at this point I could also see him sliding to the 7th pick. Not sure he's really what the 'Wolves need, though.


Hibbert staying in would have been a bonus, for either our pick or possibly pushing some other talent down the board.
YI may not be exactly what we need, however the talent reports recently are more impressive than what i originally thought....
great marketability with Yi, and we're definately a team that needs to take a risk.

im still way more inclined to trade it though.


----------



## sheefo13

I think there are about 4 players right now that will be on the radar until draft day unless their stock drastically rises or falls.

Corey Brewer
Julian Wright
Spencer Hawes
Yi Jialian

I personally think Brewer is going to be the best out of this group. He could potentially be a Josh Howard with better ball handling skills. The defense is there. Brewer may not be the better scorer but oh well. I do think Wright would potentially be the better scorer. He seems to me more athletic than Brewer. With the potential scorers we already have on the team, I think Wright would not be the best decision here. 
A question does need to be raised though. How often will we ever see a draft this filled with big men? At this point, I won't be surprised to see Horford and Noah go before 7. I think was is being mistaken here about Noah is the fact that he will be a role player. Yes, he will be a role player. But the thing is he will end up being the best role player out of the draft, and could easily be a 6th man of the year given a couple of years. I think out of Durant, Oden, B, Wright, and Conley, we won't be seeing too many more stars. 
I think Wright and Brewer have the potential to become 2nd or 3rd options, but will still become role players. That is why I think if Noah is there, he needs to be picked. This guy knows how to win. He has led his team two times in a row to championships. Okay, maybe his stats were not amazing, but I think to have a guy like that on a team would be huge. His heart and passion for the game is something that can not be taught. I think of the big guys outside of Oden, Noah will likely have the biggest impact on a team, not personally. There is a reason why noah is a lock for a top 10 pick guys. 
Okay so outside of that lol, I like Spencer Hawes. Although the guy is really weak even at a college level, he probably has the best "skills" of all the big men in the draft... I think that is obvious. The guy is just amazingly skinny and could be pushed around by shooting guards. I think if all four guys that were listed about, Hawes would be the guy I go with.

So I will rank the top 11 players to show you where I see these guys

Kevin Durant
Greg Oden
Brandon Wright
Mike Conley Jr. (unfortunaltly, he would be pointless for us to take)
Joakim Noah
Spencer Hawes
Corey Brewer
Al Horford ( I think I am underrating him, just a couple players I would take before him)
Julian Wright
Yi Jailian


Reasons for my rankings... Noah is 5 because if you want to win games, Noah is a guy you want on your side. Hawes is up there high because I truly believe he has the most acutal talent among the big men, including oden and wright. Oden is just a monstor and Wright is amazingly athletic for a big guy, Noah is a guy I would want just for his heart. That is why Hawes is number 4 big man in the rankings and the fact that he is skinny. I like Brewer a lot, but I don't see why we need to add to the log jam of young wings we have unless Hassell and Jaric or just Davis is moved. Horford I feel is a good player, just has the most potential to be a bust IMO, just a gut feeling. 

My rankings are subject to change with all that happens in the next month.


----------



## Avalanche

i too think Noah will be a very solid roleplayer and will help teams win.. the only problem is that on THIS TEAM, a role player could only effect our team so much.. we need an impact guy, big time scorer or defensive game changer.
i think brewer and Yi are the only 2 guys from this draft id consider keeping with where we sit now... simply because they have the potential to be a number 2 guy very quickly.
however if they are off the board or the right offer comes along we need to move this pick for Pierce/Allen/Randolph etc, a second big time scorer we are despirate for.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well I was pretty dead set on Hibbert for us, but now my pick would be Brewer. I just really hope we don't screw it up. I like the youth movement we have, but I'm still a KG groupie.

EDIT: Paul Pierce is going to be unhappy with the Boston situation. I say we get it done! Give them Ricky & Blount back  With Durant heading to Seattle, maybe Rashard will reconsider. They have a pretty deadly squad when they want to play. I'm absolutely positively sure we should not touch Randolph. He is horrible for our squad.


----------



## Avalanche

depends which way seattle goes really, if they decide to rebuild solely around durant then lewis will be on the way out and they could trade ray ray which we should try and get.
they could just try and compete right away though withray/lewis/durant... thats a wait n see.
theres rumors of minny and boston being in talks again, but all ive heard so far is they are trying to trade their pick.... however pierce cant be happy right now and i think we might have a shot with ricky and the pick.

as i said brewer and yi would be the only 2 id actully keep (or consider keeping) if they dropped


----------



## jokeaward

How about Thad Young?


----------



## Avalanche

jokeaward said:


> How about Thad Young?


i think he'll be a solid pro, might take a couple of years to adjust.
its hard because with this team its really impact guys that we need, which we are unlikely to gain through the draft, especially at 7 unless someone drops.
i think this pick should be trade bait first and foremost, then if we cant get anything just take BPA.... havnt put a list together yet i might when i get a sec


----------



## sheefo13

I am not going to lie, Brewer would be an awsome pick for the wolves. I just feel that with all the wings we have, it would not make sense. Again, if the package Hassell and Jaric or Davis by himself are traded, Brewer would be a good decision. If we traded for Pierce giving up Davis and Blount and kept the pick, then its a no brainer to go big. Chances of this type of a draft like this that is this filled with big men is going to be slim. Yi I feel is too much like KG, so it would be somewhat pointless to take him. I like Hawes because he has the most potential of any guy in this draft to become a true center with skills.
Dont get me wrong though, taking Brewer, I would love to see us trade for Randolph. I am not sure if this makes Brewer a starter or what, but oh well. Chances are though that McHale ends up taking a guy like javaris crittention at 7 with Brewer, Yi, Noah, Wright, Hawes all still on the board... Cuz lets be honest. None of this would be a problem if the Wolves went with Josh Howard or Danny Granger.... Brewer would be up there too.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> I am not going to lie, Brewer would be an awsome pick for the wolves. I just feel that with all the wings we have, it would not make sense. Again, if the package Hassell and Jaric or Davis by himself are traded, Brewer would be a good decision. If we traded for Pierce giving up Davis and Blount and kept the pick, then its a no brainer to go big. Chances of this type of a draft like this that is this filled with big men is going to be slim. Yi I feel is too much like KG, so it would be somewhat pointless to take him. I like Hawes because he has the most potential of any guy in this draft to become a true center with skills.
> Dont get me wrong though, taking Brewer, I would love to see us trade for Randolph. I am not sure if this makes Brewer a starter or what, but oh well. Chances are though that McHale ends up taking a guy like javaris crittention at 7 with Brewer, Yi, Noah, Wright, Hawes all still on the board... Cuz lets be honest. None of this would be a problem if the Wolves went with Josh Howard or Danny Granger.... Brewer would be up there too.


Brewer needs to bulk up a fair bit to be successful at the 3, and if he can only play SG then yeah its a bit of a wasted pick considering our back court is over loaded at the moment.
however i cant see those guys returning so the pick will be made with trades in mind i think, we need to get a big from one place or the other.


----------



## hobojoe

jokeaward said:


> How about Thad Young?


Don't waste your pick. He's one of those guys talented enough to be a Top 5 pick, but he just doesn't understand how to play. He'll never be a significant player on a great team, take Brewer, Green, Julian Wright, Al Thornton, etc. ahead of him for sure.


----------



## Cyberwolf

Here's the thing I find hilarious about Noah: it seems like almost every year there is a player branded a "role player who knows how to win but has less impressive stats than he should and therefor has limited potential" and it leads to us not wanting to take that player. The twist is half way through the season we are suddenly pissed that we could have had that player and chose to pick on potential instead.

This team would be a lot better if we had Roy and Howard instead of Foye and Ebi. Sometimes the guy who knows how to play but has "limited potential" is the smart pick anyway. Maybe he fits our team, and maybe he doesn't. Maybe we should draft him, and maybe we shouldn't, but somebody is going to get a very solid player when they draft him.


----------



## Avalanche

Cyberwolf said:


> Here's the thing I find hilarious about Noah: it seems like almost every year there is a player branded a "role player who knows how to win but has less impressive stats than he should and therefor has limited potential" and it leads to us not wanting to take that player. The twist is half way through the season we are suddenly pissed that we could have had that player and chose to pick on potential instead.
> 
> This team would be a lot better if we had Roy and Howard instead of Foye and Ebi. Sometimes the guy who knows how to play but has "limited potential" is the smart pick anyway. Maybe he fits our team, and maybe he doesn't. Maybe we should draft him, and maybe we shouldn't, but somebody is going to get a very solid player when they draft him.


our only problem is that a solid huslte guy isnt going to help the situation we are in at the moment, i mean sure Noah could have a great improvement and be a josh howard level player but i dont really see that potential in him.
i think he will be better than most expect but playing at the 4 and not really being an impact guy it would be a wasted pick for us IMO.
in terms of potential i see:
Durant/Oden
B.Wright
Yi
Conley
Brewer
Horford
Hawes
Noah
J.Wright

etc


----------



## JuX

Cyberwolf said:


> Here's the thing I find hilarious about Noah: it seems like almost every year there is a player branded a "role player who knows how to win but has less impressive stats than he should and therefor has limited potential" and it leads to us not wanting to take that player. The twist is half way through the season we are suddenly pissed that we could have had that player and chose to pick on potential instead.
> 
> This team would be a lot better if we had Roy and Howard instead of Foye and Ebi. Sometimes the guy who knows how to play but has "limited potential" is the smart pick anyway. Maybe he fits our team, and maybe he doesn't. Maybe we should draft him, and maybe we shouldn't, but somebody is going to get a very solid player when they draft him.


That is what I am worrying about when the draft comes, we will never know who's going to be an impact or a bust. We've been fooling around badly, except the Craig Smith pick, for a quite while now. It need to stop this year, but I don't know what McHale got up in his sleeves. Trade down for the 7th pick or what?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> That is what I am worrying about when the draft comes, we will never know who's going to be an impact or a bust. We've been fooling around badly, except the Craig Smith pick, for a quite while now. It need to stop this year, but I don't know what McHale got up in his sleeves. Trade down for the 7th pick or what?


i just think we trade it all together for someone who can help us now
the odds of mchale pulling the star from this draft are slim even if it is deep, and with KG here theres no point adding more rookies, this pick could hold some very high value around the league to some rebuilding teams


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mike Conley
Al Horford
Joakim Noah if Horford, Yi, and Wright are taken.
Jeff Green


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Mike Conley
> Al Horford
> Joakim Noah if Horford, Yi, and Wright are taken.
> Jeff Green


no brewer?


----------



## Avalanche

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/Orlando 2007-Complete Results.xls

meanwhile jeff green just measured out at:

6' 7.75" w/o shoes, 6'9.5" with shoes.
7'1.25" wingspan 

this guys huge, and much more built to be a small forward than brewer it would appear.


----------



## Mateo

Yeah but... 14/6 in 33 minutes?


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Yeah but... 14/6 in 33 minutes?


???


----------



## Mateo

Those were Green's numbers last year.

I'm starting to like this Noah kid. He said in the workouts that he'd love to play for the Wolves.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Those were Green's numbers last year.
> 
> I'm starting to like this Noah kid. He said in the workouts that he'd love to play for the Wolves.


ah makes sense i thought u meant something from the workouts i was 'wtf'? lol.

I do like noah and i think he'll be a lot better than most expect, but i dont see him as the impact guy that the wolves need, he be a solid role-playing power forward, which we have behind KG in smith (i think noah will be better than craig im just sayin)


----------



## JuX

Mateo said:


> Those were Green's numbers last year.
> 
> I'm starting to like this Noah kid. He said in the workouts that he'd love to play for the Wolves.


Interesting, he said no to the Bucks.


----------



## Avalanche

so ive had one of my turns of heart, if we keep the pick i definately want Green, he reminds me of mashburn


this is subject to change lol.


----------



## Mateo

Mashburn? I'll take that.


----------



## Avalanche

he just has a lot of the same traits... big strong SF, all round skills and i think he'll be better in the pro's then he was in college.

If we keep it i think that hes someone who could really contribute to this team alongside foye and KG.


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> he just has a lot of the same traits... big strong SF, all round skills and i think he'll be better in the pro's then he was in college.
> 
> If we keep it i think that hes someone who could really contribute to this team alongside foye and KG.


Let's hope that one will not turn into a lump of fat in the later career just like Mashburn.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Let's hope that one will not turn into a lump of fat in the later career just like Mashburn.


lol true that.

i have to admit im not AS low on noah as i was previously either.

IF we keep the pick, and assuming oden/durant/B Wright are the only definates off the board my preference right now would be

Green
Yi
Noah
Hawes
Brewer


----------



## socco

Avalanche said:


> I do like noah and i think he'll be a lot better than most expect, but i dont see him as the impact guy that the wolves need, he be a solid role-playing power forward, which we have behind KG in smith (i think noah will be better than craig im just sayin)


Actually, I now think that might be exactly what we need. Simply put, we need production. We need guys who will live up to their "potential" and will make an immediate positive impact. And I think out of all the players in this draft, outside of the top two, Noah best fits that description. He's not going to be a superstar, but you know he's going to be a solid NBA player.


----------



## moss_is_1

I like Noah alot lately. Hes very good at everything excpet for scoring.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> Actually, I now think that might be exactly what we need. Simply put, we need production. We need guys who will live up to their "potential" and will make an immediate positive impact. And I think out of all the players in this draft, outside of the top two, Noah best fits that description. He's not going to be a superstar, but you know he's going to be a solid NBA player.


this is why i wouldnt mind the noah pick, and also why im high on green... they both seem like guys who could come in and contribute almost right away.
noah was very impressive in workouts apparenty (see the twolves site for video)


----------



## Mateo

Andy Katz said that he heard a rumor that Spencer Hawes has a promise from us. I don't know if that's true, or if this guy is good, but if it is true he better be.


----------



## socco

Mateo said:


> Andy Katz said that he heard a rumor that Spencer Hawes has a promise from us. I don't know if that's true, or if this guy is good, but if it is true he better be.


That makes me cringe.


----------



## JuX

I don't know about that Hawes guy.


----------



## JuX

Double Post.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Andy Katz said that he heard a rumor that Spencer Hawes has a promise from us. I don't know if that's true, or if this guy is good, but if it is true he better be.


just as i get lower on hawes and more impressed with noah i had to go and hear this.

and have we even bothered to work out Jeff Green? dudes gonna be a stud at a position we're short at, for me its green or noah if we keep the pick but we all know someone more *cough* knowledgable is in charge right?


----------



## JuX

Here's an article on Noah. A piece of good news.



> "Oh, I would love to play here," said Noah, after an impressive workout this week with the Timberwolves. "Kevin Garnett has been like one of my favorite players growing up, and just being able to play against him [in practice] and get better, and I mean, that would almost be like a dream come true."


http://www.startribune.com/507/story/1233170.html


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Here's an article on Noah. A piece of good news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/507/story/1233170.html


its not good news if were taking hawes though unfortunately :S


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> its not good news if were taking hawes though unfortunately :S


Huh? I was talking about Noah wanting to play here.


----------



## socco

Avalanche said:


> and have we even bothered to work out Jeff Green? dudes gonna be a stud at a position we're short at, for me its green or noah if we keep the pick but we all know someone more *cough* knowledgable is in charge right?


Brewer, Thornton, Wright, and Young are all working out on Friday, but for some reason Green isn't. Kinda odd to get all those top SFs in town but not include Green. From what I've heard we're actually really high on Green though, so I would imagine he'll be around at some point.

Green and Noah are my top two guys as well. Both of them can come in and help this coming season.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> Brewer, Thornton, Wright, and Young are all working out on Friday, but for some reason Green isn't. Kinda odd to get all those top SFs in town but not include Green. From what I've heard we're actually really high on Green though, so I would imagine he'll be around at some point.
> 
> Green and Noah are my top two guys as well. Both of them can come in and help this coming season.


thats why im so high on green and noah aswell, not just for potential but because i think they will contribute right away.. i hope we at least give green a look at some point.


oh and jux i just meant noah saying he wants to play here doesnt help us if weve made a promise to hawes


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> thats why im so high on green and noah aswell, not just for potential but because i think they will contribute right away.. i hope we at least give green a look at some point.
> 
> *
> oh and jux i just meant noah saying he wants to play here doesnt help us if weve made a promise to hawes*


Oh, did we? I sure hope not.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46485/20070613/a_gator_to_become_a_member_of_the_wolves/



> There are very strong indicators that one of three Florida players - 6-foot-10 Al Horford, 6-9 Corey Brewer or 6-11 Joakim Noah will be the Timberwolves' top pick at No. 7 in the June 28 NBA draft. The Wolves were especially impressed with Noah's energy during a recent workout.
> 
> If the Wolves choose Brewer, they will trade Trenton Hassell.


..... sigh of relief the hawes rumor isnt confirmed just yet lol

noah would be my preffered florida guy... 
WHY HAVNT WE HEARD ANYTHING ON GREEN FROM THE WOLVES??? ahh


----------



## JuX

Then don't pick Green, simply said.


----------



## sheefo13

I don't think Green would be a good pick for us. He is too weak to play the 4 and too slow to play the 3... The wolves don't have room for another tweener.... I like Noah and Brewer right now. I would not be devasted with a Hawes pick but only if Noah and brewer are gone by that pick, which is possible. Brewer would allow us to be able to move Hassell and maybe move Ricky to the bench, since he is one of the better 6th men in the league. The pick I would be most happy with would be Noah....


----------



## sheefo13

Also if we do get the rockets pick in the james trade we could get a guy like jared dudley, nick fazekas, or alondo Tucker at 26.... Noah and one of those 3 I would be happy with...


----------



## JuX

2 weeks left.

Just two more.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> I don't think Green would be a good pick for us. He is too weak to play the 4 and too slow to play the 3... The wolves don't have room for another tweener.... I like Noah and Brewer right now. I would not be devasted with a Hawes pick but only if Noah and brewer are gone by that pick, which is possible. Brewer would allow us to be able to move Hassell and maybe move Ricky to the bench, since he is one of the better 6th men in the league. The pick I would be most happy with would be Noah....


I'm not sure we can take Noah, or any big man, any more. Are there any minutes left over after KG, Blount, Smith, and now Howard? 

As for Brewer, not a fan at all. He's probably last on my list of the top SFs. I'd take Green or Wright over him any day.


----------



## moss_is_1

socco said:


> I'm not sure we can take Noah, or any big man, any more. Are there any minutes left over after KG, Blount, Smith, and now Howard?
> 
> As for Brewer, not a fan at all. He's probably last on my list of the top SFs. I'd take Green or Wright over him any day.


Screw Blount, lol


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> Screw Blount, lol


Blount is the best center that we've had in a quite while. Sure he might have some flaws in his playing ability, but he's much better than Lazy Olowokandi, we're thin in this position so we cannot screw him. :biggrin:


----------



## socco

According to Doogie from KFAN the reason Green isn't coming is because he's not sure if he will stay in the draft yet. He doesn't want to waste money flying out to places to work out. If teams want to watch him they have to head out to DC.


----------



## JuX

> Florida's 6-foot-9 Corey Brewer, who is scheduled to work out this morning for the Timberwolves at Target Center, seems the favorite to be the Wolves' first-round pick (No. 7 overall) in the June 28 draft. The Wolves are also high on Kansas' 6-8 Julian Wright, who also works out for them today.


http://www.twincities.com/walters/ci_6144662


----------



## Mateo

socco said:


> I'm not sure we can take Noah, or any big man, any more. Are there any minutes left over after KG, Blount, Smith, and now Howard?
> 
> As for Brewer, not a fan at all. He's probably last on my list of the top SFs. I'd take Green or Wright over him any day.


Well, that depends. I truly hope Noah is better than at least Blount and Howard _right now_. If so, then I'm fine with taking him. If not, then I certainly don't want anything to do with him.


----------



## sheefo13

If a big was picked, Blount and Howard would be the ones to lose minutes I think.. I honestly do not see Howard getting into games unless somebody gets into foul trouble... Especially Blount. I personally feel that Corey Brewer or Noah at that 7 pick would probably be the best choice. I think Brewer compared a lot to a Jalen Rose type of player for the fab 5... He shot the ball pretty good, passed it around, for the most part he was like the PG. Brewer is a better defender. I am not 100% sold on Green. He is an unathletic 6'9" guy who is stuck between positions. Although he makes players better around him, he can not create a shot for himself if his life depended on it. I already like Wright, but we could move down the draft to get him. 
Hawes is probably gonna be the player with the most potential... He would most defenatly be a project. I would not be surprised if he dropped quite a bit.


----------



## sheefo13

By the way, I am just curious on what people see as their ideal draft? Give a couple of combos...

My top rated combos:
1st-Brewer 2nd-Marc Gasol 
- These guys would probably be the most talented pick ups and would be the IDEAL draft in my eyes. Brewer is easily my favorite player in this draft outside of Durant and Oden. I think he can really become a Josh Howard type of player, and we need a long and athletic wing. Gasol in my eyes in the international Noah. He is tough and can put a ball in a hoop pretty well. Could make for a good back-up for Blount... Could play in the D-league for a year too.
1st-Noah 2nd-Jared Dudley
- This combo I think is the "energy" combo lol. I think these two would be deadly together and on this team. I think Dudley could really contribute well, and would like to be here since he used to play with craig smith. Noah is the man.
1st- Hawes 2nd-Fazekas
- This combo is the "suburban" combo lol jk. I just think bringing in a couple of big shooters would work well with Garnett. Fazekas is a winner. Hawes and Fazekas I think could both either be two total steals in the draft of two total busts... So we will see.


----------



## Mateo

I do like Jared Dudley with our 2nd rounder too, but he might not be available. I also like Justin Cage.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> 1st-Noah 2nd-Jared Dudley
> - This combo I think is the "energy" combo lol. I think these two would be deadly together and on this team. I think Dudley could really contribute well, and would like to be here since he used to play with craig smith. Noah is the man.


That would be my ideal draft.


----------



## JuX

I have nothing to say except we now have only 4 days left to see if we got bombed or not. 

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## BigMac

get Yi


----------



## JuX

BigMac said:


> get Yi


Please elaborate why we should draft him.


----------



## rainman

Any talk on what direction McHale would go if he had the 5th and 7th pick. Obviously KG would be gone, what postions would need to be addressed or would it just be the dreaded BPA?


----------



## Mateo

It would have to be BPA. Since we might have none, that's right *0* guaranteed starters (by that I mean guys who can definitely start on a contender), then every position has to be considered up for grabs.


----------



## sheefo13

Looks like they are reporting Corey Brewer might be the favorite... I am slowly starting to lose interest in Noah though... I am hoping we go with Thorton at 7, which is not that much of a reach. Since we have been in the lottery, it seems like there a lot of reaches made before us and some good players slip to us, yet we stick to our pick. The past two years, we all kind of figured out who the wolves wanted, and even though I felt there were way better players available, we stuck with the guy we wanted.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Looks like they are reporting Corey Brewer might be the favorite... I am slowly starting to lose interest in Noah though... I am hoping we go with Thorton at 7, which is not that much of a reach. Since we have been in the lottery, it seems like there a lot of reaches made before us and some good players slip to us, yet we stick to our pick. The past two years, we all kind of figured out who the wolves wanted, and even though I felt there were way better players available, we stuck with the guy we wanted.


yeah it seems the people who pay enough attention leading up to the draft can lock on to who the wolves are high on and going to pick.
we managed to do it with mccants and foye in consecutive years and this time it appears to be between hawes and brewer.


----------



## sheefo13

I personally would take Brewer but would not be disappointed in taking Hawes. It is not every year that we can get our hands on a coordinated center with a lot of potential. Brewer at 6-9 and a lock down defender could really help our team, but a legit center is always nice. I won't be disappointed with either pick.


----------



## JuX

> The Timberwolves expect to choose from four players - Florida's Corey Brewer and Al Horford, Washington's Spencer Hawes and Georgetown's Jeff Green - with their No. 7 pick in Thursday night's NBA draft.


http://www.twincities.com/walters/ci_6228331


----------



## Mateo

Depends. If we lose Garnett then I'm fine with the Hawes pick. Otherwise get someone who can produce right now.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Depends. If we lose Garnett then I'm fine with the Hawes pick. Otherwise get someone who can produce right now.


If we keep garnett i think Jeff Green is the best pick, most ready to contribute and fills a position of need.

either him or noah.


----------



## sheefo13

I think Hawes is the worst pick if KG stays... Hawes is a project and will need time. Thorton and Green would probably be the worst picks if KG is gone.... Horford is gone by 7 so that leaves 3. I think the REAL question right now is if you go with Brandan Wright if he falls to 7, which nearly every mock feels he will be dropping farther. Wright could be a good replacement for KG... I still feel that Brewer could easily be the best pick for any situation...


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> I think Hawes is the worst pick if KG stays... Hawes is a project and will need time. Thorton and Green would probably be the worst picks if KG is gone.... Horford is gone by 7 so that leaves 3. I think the REAL question right now is if you go with Brandan Wright if he falls to 7, which nearly every mock feels he will be dropping farther. Wright could be a good replacement for KG... I still feel that Brewer could easily be the best pick for any situation...


well god knows what picks we are actually going to end up with once all is said and done.
IF garnett is shipped then i guess we take hawes at 7.

then if the atlanta deal were to go through, horford and maybe green/brewer slip to 11.

if a boston deal went through then maybe take hawes and wright as a future front court.


----------



## Mateo

I'm off Hawes. Those rebounding numbers are unforgivable. I hope we don't take him, no matter what happens with Garnett.


----------



## JuX

I never knew that Hawes guy but from what I read about him. He got a nice size but no inside presence and the lack of quality rebounding down inside make me not wanting him on our team. Horford was the first choice but he will be gone anyway. I do not want Spencer Hawes and would not change my mind later.


----------



## Avalanche

but if a guy reminds mchale of himself then he is going to pick him... wolves logic ftl


----------



## Mateo

If we get the #3 pick in a trade, then we'll at least get Horford, and I'll breath a little easier thinking that we at least got 1 guy who was a consensus #3. Unless McHale does the unthinkable and takes someone else at #3.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> If we get the #3 pick in a trade, then we'll at least get Horford, and I'll breath a little easier thinking that we at least got 1 guy who was a consensus #3. Unless McHale does the unthinkable and takes someone else at #3.


horford/hawes i would be happy with, but if we only have the 7 and take hawes ill be pissed.

thing is, true post offense is rare these days and those players have it, could be a strong front court in a few years


----------



## rainman

Trust me guys Hawes can play but i agree if KG stays he is probably not a good fit in the short term. Say you have the 3,7 and 11th pick, any thoughts to how you rebuild? and dont forget you'll have a high pick next year. by the way is Foye the answer at the point?


----------



## Avalanche

rainman said:


> Trust me guys Hawes can play but i agree if KG stays he is probably not a good fit in the short term. Say you have the 3,7 and 11th pick, any thoughts to how you rebuild? and dont forget you'll have a high pick next year. by the way is Foye the answer at the point?


i think foye will be fine at the point, slowly developing into a more slashing orientated chauncey billups, very smart player and can take over at the end of games.

personally if we had those 3 picks ideally i take horford, Yi and Green(brewer, thornton) basically whichever SF falls.

Foye
Mccants
Green
Yi
Horford

i think with 3 picks we have the luxury of taking the chance on yi, if we only had one pick it would be too much of a risk.

it would also be interesting trying to get all 3 of brewer, horford and noah


----------



## rainman

Avalanche said:


> i think foye will be fine at the point, slowly developing into a more slashing orientated chauncey billups, very smart player and can take over at the end of games.
> 
> personally if we had those 3 picks ideally i take horford, Yi and Green(brewer, thornton) basically whichever SF falls.
> 
> Foye
> Mccants
> Green
> Yi
> Horford
> 
> i think with 3 picks we have the luxury of taking the chance on yi, if we only had one pick it would be too much of a risk.
> 
> it would also be interesting trying to get all 3 of brewer, horford and noah



Noah doesnt do anything for me, i like the picks you have there in Horford, Yi and Brewer....Mchale would have a new lease on life while he rebuilds, a GMs dream really.


----------



## JuX

I know those posters in this forum were supportive if we drafted Yi instead. With all the stuffs going with Yi, do you not regret that he was picked prior to us? How will you feel if the same thing has _actually_ happened to our team, if we picked him.

I'm glad they took him away before we even had the chance. Look at the neighboring Bucks, they're in the sticky situation with their newest rookie.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I know those posters in this forum were supportive if we drafted Yi instead. With all the stuffs going with Yi, do you not regret that he was picked prior to us? How will you feel if the same thing has _actually_ happened to our team, if we picked him.
> 
> I'm glad they took him away before we even had the chance. Look at the neighboring Bucks, they're in the sticky situation with their newest rookie.


haha god, a situation like that is the absolute last thing the wolves need at the moment, glad he went before our pick and we didnt even get a chance at him, let alone picking him.

the whole situation irritates me to be honest.


----------



## Mateo

That wasn't going to happen anyways. McHale wanted to get Noah (in a Garnett trade) and have all 3 Florida players. He thinks chemistry is extremely important and talent basically irrelevant.


----------



## sheefo13

Mateo said:


> That wasn't going to happen anyways. McHale wanted to get Noah (in a Garnett trade) and have all 3 Florida players. He thinks chemistry is extremely important and talent basically irrelevant.


Showed neither was important in the past season....


----------

